

It’s not just what it looks like and feels like. Design is how it works. - ma2xd
http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2013/10/23/smart-transitions-in-user-experience-design/

======
Yaa101
I disagree, engineering is how it works, design is about interaction between
the user and tech-object. People nowadays tend to put too much emphasis on
design vs. engineering, without design you have a bad working tech-object,
without engineering you have no tech-object at all.

Don't think that I regard design as non important, I think both have their
place in inventing and manufacturing.

~~~
antris
On the flip side, without design, you have a technical product that doesn't
solve a problem that the user has.

Design doesn't need engineering. Design can even (in the extreme case) be done
to a process that requires no technology at all.

~~~
Yaa101
Yeah, looking pretty... lol...

